# Moving my old washer dryer to rental property-tax deduction?



## tobuyornottobuy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi
In my rental property the dryer broke and the washer was on its last legs and I replaced them with my units so I could by my fancy front-loaders!

I wonder if anyone knows if in this circumstance for purposes of tax I can 'sell' my old appliances to myself for a reasonable amount like $100each. ( I am sure I could have got that on craigslist!)

Many Thanks, Marie-clare


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Wouldn't it be simpler to use the receipt you have in hand to claim? I seriously doubt CRA is going to be so granular that they'll start inspecting rental properties and serial numbers on washing machines. 

Ah but that would be illegal. But. So. Much. Simpler. Sigh.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I would think that CRA would want you to use the depreciated value as the purchase price. You would need to know what you paid for it originally, then depreciate that number over the years you have owned it. If more then 10 years, I doubt the final amount would be worth the trouble.

And of course there is Berubeland's way. It's mildly defendable and unlikely to be unravaled. I like it.


----------



## tobuyornottobuy (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for the replies, I don't know the original price of mine but i think I might just put the new ones in the rental only to discover they aren't suitable and switch them!


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

If you're going to switch them out, you may as well not put them in in the first place. You're offside either way.

What you're supposed to do, is transfer the old at their fair market value -- what you'd originally proposed. Not having a receipt is not a big deal. Just take a similar craigslist ad to support the value, and note what you did. Doesn't matter what your original cost was. 

Amounts are small enough that I'd tend to take a deduction for the full value instead of capitalizing and recording CCA. I can't see you getting 'caught' taking Berube's tack....but, as she noted, claiming personal items as rental expenses is fraudulent.


----------

